# hetzlesberg?



## dubbel (4. Juni 2002)

was gibt's da in hetzles?
lohnt sich das?


----------



## Kersbacher (4. Juni 2002)

kommt drauf an, was du fahren willst.
Trails und Schotterdownhills bis zum Abwinken.
Haben wir gerade zu einem unserer Lieblingsreviere erklärt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dubbel (4. Juni 2002)

frage also beantwortet, danke.
und wo?
finde ich das? braucht man nen local?


----------



## Kersbacher (4. Juni 2002)

es gibt viele Touren, Trails und Abfahrten um den ganzen Berg drumherum. Ein local ist sinnvoll, ansonsten musste halt suchen und Glück haben, die richtigen Sachen zu finden.


----------



## Highlander (5. Juni 2002)

hallo!!

Liegt hetzelsberg bei hetzelsdorf wo es das gut bier gibt?  
Gruß highlander


----------



## Kersbacher (5. Juni 2002)

...da es ja in Franken in jedem Dorf ein gutes Bier gibt, hast du recht.
Der Berg ist aber der Hetzleser Berg, also der Berg bei Hetzles bei Neunkirchen, nebenan liegt Effeltreich, dann Poxdorf, dann das sagenumwobene Dorf Kersbach, aber nich direkt am Berg.


----------



## Rootboy (14. Juni 2002)

Hetzles Mountain find ich Klasse smarte Uphills und hardcore Downhills...
Der Hetzles Downhill is einer der Besten die ich in unsere Umgebung kenne, ok Leutenbach rockt noch ein bischen mehr.
Fahr in Hetzles bis fast zu Waldschänke hoch, rechts geht dann ein Schotterweg weg,  diesen fährst du schön langsam entlang und achte dabei auf die rechte Seite, nach ca 200-300m geht ein kleiner Trail rechtsrunter...folge diesen und aus dem Verblockten wurzeltrail wird ne Bobbahn, yeah.
du wirst es nicht bereuen denn da sind drei Drops drinne bei dennen du logga bis 5 m we3it fliegen kannst *G* aber pass auf beim 3 Drop da kannst dich übelst abschiessen vorrausgestetzt du traust ihn dir Springen.
so denn Hals und Beinbruch


----------



## Tom:-) (14. Juni 2002)

die ganzen hohlwege auf allen seiten, sowie einige trails die direkt oben am rundweg um die kalksteinkante abzweigen.

augen auf beim fahren!


----------



## Stylo77 (15. Juni 2002)

Die DH - Freaks fahren heute um 5 wieder in Hetzles !
Wer Intresse hat einfach vorbeischauen !
Wir shutteln auch hoch


----------



## Rootboy (15. Juni 2002)

Schade, Schade jetzt is fast 8 und ich hätte euch echt mal gerne gesehen wie ihr den 3 Drop nehmt...des nächste mal nen Tag vorher posten dann bin ich auch am Start...


----------



## OliRay (24. Juni 2013)

Haaaalllloooooo


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Tom:-) (25. Juni 2013)

hilfe ein zombie


----------



## SIRJ (25. Juni 2013)

OliRay schrieb:


> Haaaalllloooooo



Ja


----------



## OliRay (26. Juni 2013)

Hi miteinander, wollte mal sehen ob hier noch jemand herumirrt seit 2002. Hab mir die Downhillstrecke mal wieder angesehen. War da 4 Jahre nicht und wollte mal sehen ob dort noch jemand fährt. Sah nicht so aus, allerdings ist die Strecke in sehr gutem Zustand, somit kônnte auch das Wasser dran Schuld sein das aus unbestimmter Höhe regelmäßig nach unten kommt.


----------

